# Accessoire de levage L4310 Kubota



## Fradet Guylaine (Jun 23, 2021)

Je recherche les bras de levage 3 points pour un kubota L4310
SSi vous en avez ou savez à quel endroit je peux en trouver des usagers. Veuillez communiquer avec moi svp. Merci


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bonjour Fradet Guylaine, bienvenue sur le forum des tracteurs. Vous trouverez ci-joint des schémas de pièces pour la tringlerie de levage « ancien style » et « nouveau style » :









Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts


Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com













Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts


Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com













Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts


Kubota L4310F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Je n'ai pas pu trouver de tracteur Kubota 4310 en récupération, mais il y a quelques 4330 en récupération avec des tringleries qui devraient s'adapter à votre tracteur. Le personnel de la cour de récupération saura s'ils conviendront :



All States Ag Parts - Black Creek, WI

Black Creek, Wisconsin

Téléphone : (877) 530-2010


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Fradet Guylaine said:


> Je recherche les bras de levage 3 points pour un kubota L4310
> SSi vous en avez ou savez à quel endroit je peux en trouver des usagers. Veuillez communiquer avec moi svp. Merci


Welcome to the forum Fradet. Big T has offered a few good options!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a Kubota L4200 in salvage for parts. 

*Fawcett Tractor Supply*
St Marys, Ontario, Canada N4X 1C5
Phone: +1 844-275-2751
Contact: Jeff Fawcett


----------



## Fradet Guylaine (Jun 23, 2021)

Combien le vendez vous? Tout ce qui a rapport au 3 points et la barre de tire (7 pièces)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You need to contact the Fawcett Tractor Supply, the vendor, as BigT mentioned.

Vous devez contacter Fawcett Tractor Supply, le vendeur, comme BigT l'a mentionné.

*Fawcett Tractor Supply*
St Marys, Ontario, Canada N4X 1C5
Phone: +1 844-275-2751
Contact: Jeff Fawcett


----------

